

Scott Thompson to step down at Yahoo - crcsmnky
http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/13/yahoo-ceo-scott-thompson-steps-down-degree-scandal/

======
benologist
As always the only thing Engadget added to the article they're hijacking is
links to more of their own rubbish and a long list of SEO spam tags.

[http://allthingsd.com/20120513/exclusive-yahoos-thompson-
out...](http://allthingsd.com/20120513/exclusive-yahoos-thompson-out-
levinsohn-in-board-settlement-with-loeb-nears-completion/)

------
therealarmen
I wonder what impact this will have on the lawsuit war against Facebook. This
was one of Scott Thompson's priorities while he was CEO, perhaps we will see a
softening now that he is out?

------
Macsenour
Maybe this is in one of the stories but I missed these points:

1) Did he lie or did Yahoo? I thought I saw somewhere that at his previous
position the degree in question wasn't listed.

2) If he added the degree, would it really have made a difference in the
hiring decision? "No CS degree... pass"

~~~
codeonfire
1) From the Kara Shwisher article: "Sources said that Heidrick told Yahoo’s
board that it was in possession of a resume that Thompson had apparently
submitted showing the inaccurate CS degree on it."

2) The board brought this guy in to gut engineering and research among other
departments, so I doubt they cared that he was an accountant. You don't need
to be a genius to hand out pink slips.

~~~
Macsenour
2) That's what I was thinking, so a CS degree wouldn't matter. If Yahoo was
worried about looking bad, my question has to be: "Why just now and not
before?"

------
capkutay
I am curious to see what competent, intelligent person with CEO experience
would even want to take his place...it seems like the only people capable of
turning Yahoo around most likely don't want to board that sinking ship.

------
JoeAltmaier
I'm wondering when Yahoo won't rate the HN front page. Its all but irrelevant
now; is it just their place in history that gives them some halo?

~~~
franze
[http://trends.google.com/websites?q=yahoo.com%2C+facebook.co...](http://trends.google.com/websites?q=yahoo.com%2C+facebook.com%2C+twitter.com%2C+yelp.com&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)
yahoo is big, traffic wise better than ever and ....... just mainstream. and
even if we like it or not, IT wise, business wise the mainstream still
matters.

------
dave1619
Yahoo shouldn't have sued FB.

~~~
staunch
If he actually had studied computer science he might know the ridiculousness
software patents. He may have also experienced the power of using software to
solve big problems -- like the kind Yahoo has.

